# شرح برنامج الاوبن توك البديل الافضل للبالتوك



## Michael (6 مارس 2007)

*

الان نشرح لكم برنامج الاوبن توك

تابعو الصور








































































































ولتحميل برنامج واخر نسخة من الاوبن توك

www.opentalklive.com

سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Michael (6 مارس 2007)

*




































































































جارى تعديل الشرح بشكل افضل

وشكرا خاص جداجدا على مساعدتة DVD_100 و rabanamawgood

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Michael (9 مارس 2007)

*والمفاجاة هى ان ادارة الاوبن توك تقوم بفتح وصبغ الغرف والنيكات مجانا

سارعوا بالاشتراك*


----------



## taten (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شرح برنامج الاوبن توك البديل الافضل للبالتوك*

حلو البرنامج بس واضح انة لسة جديد لسة مفيش غرف كتير ولا ناس كتير وهو هو نفس نظام البالتوك دينى ولا دينك نفس الكلام ونفس الناس هيا هيا


----------



## serena*jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شرح برنامج الاوبن توك البديل الافضل للبالتوك*

الموقع مش راضي يفتح بليز ياريت  تساعدوني


----------



## e-Sword (10 سبتمبر 2013)

وين البرنامج ؟


----------

